# Truck Slams into Deputy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Truck Slams into Deputy, Leaves Him with Only Minor Injuries
The Associated Press

LITTLE CANADA, Minn.- A sheriff's deputy helping a woman along a busy highway was slammed by a pickup truck but escaped with only minor injuries.

Video from a state patrol vehicle showed the truck clipping Ramsey County Deputy Glen Pothen's patrol car Wednesday, sliding at an angle and slamming into Pothen's back, with his head appearing to slam backward onto the hood of the truck.

The Minnesota State Patrol released the video to remind drivers that it is state law to slow down and move over to other lanes of traffic when they see law enforcement officers along highways.

Pothen, 35, was treated at a hospital and released.

"When I saw the tape this morning, I already knew that the deputy had survived and in fact wasn't seriously injured, and my thought was, 'I'm watching a fatality crash,'" state patrol Capt. Jay Swanson told KARE-TV. "My thought was, 'In a couple days I'm going to be going to another funeral.'"

The incident was being investigated. The driver of the pickup said authorities had seized his truck, but it was unclear if he would face any charges.

Watch Video


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I can't believe he only had minor injuries...he's a lucky guy!


----------

